# Is HDR possible with Picasa3??



## Bram (Nov 29, 2010)

Title of the thread says it all. I've looked in the program and can't seem to find it. Can somebody enlioghten me as to if there is or isn't an HDR feature in Picasa. 
Thanks.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 29, 2010)

At this time, no there is not, but I did manage to find this 'tutorial' that might work OK if you have 3 or more images of different exposures:

HDR photos, poor man style using Picasa 3  Think outside the lens!


----------



## Bram (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool!! I'm definately trying this as soon as I get home from work. So would 3 exposures at -2,0,+2 work?


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to try it today as well just to see how it compares.


----------



## Bram (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah the example in the link isn't the greatest I have to admit.


----------

